# All Nighters Little  Moe Gaskets



## MI Hunter (Aug 30, 2016)

Does anyone happen to know what size door gasket the Little Moe took? I stripped the old one from the door today and saved a sample piece to compare. Do you just measure the width of the door channel and go with that? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## coaly (Aug 30, 2016)

That's all you do. It normally is cut off the roll to the length you need. 1/4, 5/16. 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4, or 7/8 wide.
Flat is more for glass but some doors can fit so tight only flat will work. You can tell by closing the door with cardboard in the channel to tell how thick it can be to latch properly and judge the crush factor. You should clean all old cement from channel so it doesn't build up an extreme thickness in spots.


----------



## apersonnameddan (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm struggling with the same question on my Big Moe.. I replaced mine about a month ago but it wouldn't hold a dollar bill tightly on the hinge side. 
I think that was 3/8". I bought a scrap of it back to the store and bought 1/2" which I deliberately bunched until I filled the groove tightly. The door closed a bit harder the first few times, but still doesn't close tight on the hinge side. A dollar bill will hang in place but I can easily pull it out with two fingers.


----------



## Slowmoe (Mar 17, 2018)

Okay this is for the next unfortunate person to fight with what gasket to get for any Moe stove made. Get 3/8 round rope you need 5’ for little Moe more rope for the larger stove door. There is a half inch channel in door but to close properly rope must be 3/8”.


----------



## ct_525 (Aug 24, 2022)

Slowmoe said:


> Okay this is for the next unfortunate person to fight with what gasket to get for any Moe stove made. Get 3/8 round rope you need 5’ for little Moe more rope for the larger stove door. There is a half inch channel in door but to close properly rope must be 3/8”.


I am the next unfortunate person - lol.

Any new recommendations you have now a few years later? I am replacing the gasket in my Little Moe Stove


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 24, 2022)

It takes 1/2” HD gasket. If you guys would like, I can add a all nighter gasket kit on my store.   Ive debated it because I have a bunch extra 1/2” HD rope right now in the shop.


----------



## ct_525 (Aug 24, 2022)

D. Hermit said:


> It takes 1/2” HD gasket. If you guys would like, I can add a all nighter gasket kit on my store.   Ive debated it because I have a bunch extra 1/2” HD rope right now in the shop.


Thanks for the reply - I’ll go with 1/2”. Any recommendations on a good blower for the Little Moe?


----------

